# D3 Klassen



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe D3-Fans.

ich wollte mal was ihr glaubt welche Klassen in D3 kommen werden?

Werden die Alten Klassen: Assasine, Barbar, Amazone, Magierin, Nekromant, Paladin und Druide oder werden es ganz neue Klassen sein.
Wenn es neue Klassen sind welche sind es und was werden sie können.
Diskutiert darüber.

MFG
Christian aka LoD

edit: ich habe mir jetzt mal die Screens angesehn und iwie denke ich das so ne Art Schamane kommen wird und das der Barbar wiederkommt


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Juni 2008)

Ja mann weiß schon einiges darüber, dass zb der Necro kommt oder der Hexendoktor (welcher étwas imba in meinen Augen ist).

Aber ich denke dass sie die Elementarmagierin und vor allem den Paladin bei behalten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber ich hoffe auch dass der Pally nicht wieder ganz so langweilig wird wie damals..(aura --> alle tot XD).

Was ich auch interressant finde ist das sie sagten der Barbar sei "überarbeitet" mal sehen was raus kommt XD.

Meine 1. Wahl --> Amazone 2. wenn sie entfernt wurde --> Hexendoktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


LG


----------



## Jasaad (28. Juni 2008)

Ich schätze mal dass im Grundprinzip die alten Klassen erhalten bleiben. Vielleicht kommen noch neue dazu oder die alten Klassen werden einfach ganz neu aufgemotzt und bekommen andere Namen.


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Juni 2008)

Nachdem bei SC 2 die Neuerungen sehr mau gehalten werden,wird es bei D 3 wohl genauo laufen. Ein wenig Feintuning und schon gehts los.


----------



## StarFox (28. Juni 2008)

du grundprinzipien der alten klassen werden sicher beibehalten. soviel neues und anderes gibt es da ja auch nicht. vllt gibt es neue skills und namen und effekte, aber vom grundprinzip wird sich wohl am Alten orientiert, was nicht verkehrt ist. hatte bisher geklappt und war nicht schlecht. solange sie mit neuen welten, aufgaben, gegnern und grafik aufwarten bin ich schon vollend zufrieden :>


----------



## oneq (28. Juni 2008)

Na ja, der Hexendoktor ist ja im Prinzip nur ein weiter entwickelter Totenbeschwörer. Hat also noch ein paar Feuer Spells auf Lager. Aber ansonsten ist er wohl relativ gleich geblieben. Weil diese Giftattacken und natürlich die Minions gab es vorher auch schon.
Der Barbar sieht mal ziemlich nett aus. Viele neue Skills konnte ich da entdecken, die ihn dann wohl doch zu einer ziemlich flexibel spielenden Klasse machen werden.

Meine einzige Hoffnung ist eigentlich nur, dass sie keine Klasse mit Heal-Spells bringen oder vielen reinen Supportskills wie eben n Healer. Weil das wäre nun mal gegen die Prinzipien von Diablo und würde ich nicht begrüßen...


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

wird bestimmt sowas wie nen
paladin in d2 geben nur das er auch heilfähigkeiten erhält
und wahrs. wird auch wieder ein beschwörer mit von der partie sein


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht wird aber auch der Necro oder der Druide zugunsten von Dr. med. Witch fallengelassen. 3 Summonerklassen kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen.

Was sicher wieder enthalten ist, ist die Zauberin als typische Elementarmagie-Klasse. Auch eine Art Paladin mit Auren macht sich im Grp-Play immer ganz gut, deshalb darf ich wieder auf meine Lieblingsklasse hoffen. Die Amazone wird sicherlich in irgendeiner Form auch wiederkommen.

Ansonsten täten den Klassen ein paar neue Skills und überarbeitete Skilltrees gut, allerdings wäre es cool, wenn die charakteristischen Attacken wie der Schildschlag/Heiliger Hammer beim Paladin oder der Multishot der Amazone erhalten bleiben würden.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

hat einer von euch noch irgend nen neuen Link mit Infos zu D3 auser der offiziellen Seite


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Juni 2008)

Anscheinend wird der Nekromant durch den Hexendoktor ersetzt. Das fänd ich doch schade,da die Nekromanten eine spannende Geschichte hatten.


----------



## Olfmo (28. Juni 2008)

Der Barbar ist ja bereits bestätigt als Klasse,genau so wie der Hexendoktor. Letzterer ist wohl eine Art Necro, wobei die Feuerskills mir eher nach Assa (Feuerfallen) bzw. Druide (Elementarzauber) aussahen, die Flüche aber nach Necro.
Ich denke aber eher, der Hexendoktor wird kein Summoner, sondern eine Zauberklasse, die auf Flüche und ähnliches baut.

Ich hoffe schwer, dass sie die Sorc drin lassen als Haupt-Zauberer-Klasse mit Elementarzaubern.

Als vierte und fünfte Klasse blieben dann noch ein Fernkämpfer (wie Amazone) und wahlweise ein Summoner (Druide?) oder aber eher noch ein Nahkämpfer (Paladin).

Wobei sie sich sicherlich für ein Expansion Set wieder was offen lassen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Anscheinend wird der Nekromant durch den Hexendoktor ersetzt. Das fänd ich doch schade,da die Nekromanten eine spannende Geschichte hatten.



Eine spannende Geschichte hatten aber eigentlich alle Klassen in Diablo. Wenn man allein mal ins Handbuch schaut, da gabs zum Teil zu jedem Skill eine Ministory, der seine Herkunft erklärt hat. Ich bin ja dafür, dass alle 7 Klassen erhalten bleiben (natürlich etwas überarbeitet, man will ja auch was neues sehen) + Witchdoctor. 
Dann könnte man auch ne volle 8er-Party gut abstimmen, wenn jede Klasse vorhanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wizady (28. Juni 2008)

sie haben ja gesagt, das sie die party eher auf 4-5 leute verkleinern wollen. Deshalb könnt ich mir denken, das jeden archetypen (melee, Summoner etc) doppelt belegen. Witchdoctor und Soc. als caster, Necro und Druide als Summoner, Barbar + Pala als melees und assasine + amazone als hinerhältige fern/nahkampf combo


----------



## Olfmo (28. Juni 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> sie haben ja gesagt, das sie die party eher auf 4-5 leute verkleinern wollen. Deshalb könnt ich mir denken, das jeden archetypen (melee, Summoner etc) doppelt belegen. Witchdoctor und Soc. als caster, Necro und Druide als Summoner, Barbar + Pala als melees und assasine + amazone als hinerhältige fern/nahkampf combo



Nuja aber zumindest das Grundspiel soll ja nur 5 Klassen enthalten, daher könnte dieser Ausgleich erst mit nem Expansion Set geschaffen werden.

Eigentlich is mir auch alles egal solange sie meine geliebte Sorceress nicht streichen (und am besten nur geringfügig modifizieren^^).


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

glaubt ihr es wird wieder so ne simple klasse geben wie die assa?

soll heißen 
falle,falle,falle -->weglaufen ->boss down


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2008)

Jede Charakterklasse können sie meinethalben entfernen aber nicht meine Rathma-Priester (besser bekannt als Necromancer).


----------



## FlixFlux (28. Juni 2008)

Also wie man dem Artwork-Trailer entnehmen kann, gibt es bereits Konzeptzeichnungen zum Druiden sowie zum Totenbeschwörer. 
Somit wäre man, rein spekulativ, mit dem Barbaren bei 3 ''alten'' Klassen. Übrig bleibt der Witch Doctor sowie eine 5. Klasse. 
Ich vermute ja, dass die/der Sorcerer/ess mit dabei sein wird, da dies mit unter dem Barbaren eine der populärsten Klassen in D2 war.
Wobei der Gedanke von einer Heil-Klasse ist ebenso einleuchtend, denn es wurde bereits gesagt, dass die Boss-Kämpfe weitaus anspruchsvoller gestaltet
werden sollen. 

Naja, abwarten und Blut vergießen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
D3 kommt. Und das ist Fakt.


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> glaubt ihr es wird wieder so ne simple klasse geben wie die assa?
> 
> soll heißen
> falle,falle,falle -->weglaufen ->boss down



Das kannst du aber fast auf jede Klasse übertragen. Als Soso machste bei Andy Feuersbrunst an und läufst solang um den Blutbrunnen bis sie stirbt. Oder als Ama schießt du eben Magieschuss (weil der nicht missen kann) und läufst weiter weg. Nur als Nahkämpfer musstest du gucken, wie lang du vorm Boss mit Tränken aushältst.

Aber das ist eben das Diablo Spielprinzip. Wobei aufwändigere Bosskämpfe echt nicht verkehrt wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bleibt nur eins zu sagen:
*
UND DIE HIMMEL

WERDEN BEBEN​*


----------



## Olfmo (28. Juni 2008)

Andererseits darf man nicht vergessen, dass die Diablo-Reihe auch SP-geeignet sein muss, von daher darf zum einen die Komplexität nicht zu hoch sein, zum anderen muss jede Klasse genug Schaden machen um auch die Endbosse alleine legen zu können, das hat in Diablo2 größtenteils geklappt, auch wenn es im Singleplayer schon immer wieder ne herausforderung war, beispielsweise Diablo zu legen, der hat ordentlich Schaden ausgeteilt


----------



## chainsawKiller (28. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hallo liebe D3-Fans.
> 
> ich wollte mal was ihr glaubt welche Klassen in D3 kommen werden?
> 
> ...



Also Schamane und Witchdoctor is ja klar, 
fehlen noch 3 Klassen...
Also die man meiner meinung nach ausschließen kann ist die Amazone, schon allein weil es jetzt sowohl männlich als auch weiblich gibt, da machen se doch nicht aus 20% der klassen gleich wieder ne female only ^^
Naja Nekro is auch ziemlich unwahrscheinlich wegen witchdoctor.
Magier wird ziemlich wahrscheinlich eine klasse sein, wenn nicht genauso dan zumindest ähnlich...
fehlen noch 2...
da sag ich einfach mal das es auch ähnliche aber nicht die gleichen klassen werden, 
is auch besser wenn man nicht einfach das gleiche nochmal spielt, sondern was neues...


----------



## ManicK (28. Juni 2008)

Ein Hunter und Beastmaster wäre vlt. noch nett.


----------



## birdra (28. Juni 2008)

sorc mit frostorb MUSS es in d3 geben. ohne scheiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avienne (29. Juni 2008)

Ich denke mal daß die Ama zumindest in Form einer Ranger/Bogenschütze-Klasse rein kommt. Und eine Art Magier-Klasse darf bei einem Fantasy-Spiel eigentlich auch nicht fehlen.
Wäre dann noch ein Paladin dabei, hätte man wieder alle Klassen aus D2 in irgendeiner Form.

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, daß sie sich noch eine coole, unerwartete Klasse für eine Ankündigung zur BlizzCon aufheben...


----------



## Antagonist (29. Juni 2008)

Ich wäre für die "Wiederbelebung" des Mönches als "Kung-Fu"- Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heatshock (29. Juni 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, gab es widersprüchliche Aussagen zu der endgültigen Anzahl der Charakterklassen. Bei fünf Klassen gäbe es wohl wenig Spielraum für Überraschungen:

1) Barbar/in
2) Hexendoktor/in (eindeutig Ersatz für den Totenbeschwörer: Leichenwall statt Knochenwall, Heuschreckenschwarm statt Gift, Verwirrenfetisch statt Verwirrenfluch etc.)
3) Magier/in
4) Jäger/in (als überarbeitete Amazonenklasse mit Fallensteller-Fähigkeiten)
5) Kleriker/in (als überarbeitete Paladinklasse)

Für eine Erweiterung böten sich dann noch folgende Klasse an:

6) Druidenklasse
7) ???
8) ???

Assasine werden wir meines Erachtens nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

Heatshock schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gab es widersprüchliche Aussagen zu der endgültigen Anzahl der Charakterklassen. Bei fünf Klassen gäbe es wohl wenig Spielraum für Überraschungen:
> 
> 1) Barbar/in
> 2) Hexendoktor/in (eindeutig Ersatz für den Totenbeschwörer: Leichenwall statt Knochenwall, Heuschreckenschwarm statt Gift, Verwirrenfetisch statt Verwirrenfluch etc.)
> ...


7) könnte eine Art Meuchelmörder/in werden
8) ohh da gehn selbst mir die ideen aus aber vll sowas wie ein Dämologe


----------



## Donmo (29. Juni 2008)

Heatshock schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gab es widersprüchliche Aussagen zu der endgültigen Anzahl der Charakterklassen. Bei fünf Klassen gäbe es wohl wenig Spielraum für Überraschungen:
> 
> 1) Barbar/in
> 2) Hexendoktor/in (eindeutig Ersatz für den Totenbeschwörer: Leichenwall statt Knochenwall, Heuschreckenschwarm statt Gift, Verwirrenfetisch statt Verwirrenfluch etc.)
> ...


So in der Art stelle ich es mir auch vor. Eine Hunterklasse könnte prima Amazone und Aspekte der Assassine vereinen. Eine Priesterklasse in Form eines überarbeiteten Paladins ist auch realistisch. Und einen Elementarmagier (Zusammenfassung aus Druide/Zauberin) gehört einfach dazu.


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Aber ich hoffe auch dass der Pally nicht wieder ganz so langweilig wird wie damals..(aura --> alle tot XD).
> LG



das kommt immer auf die spielweise / skillung an ... so langweilig war der pala nun echt nicht zum spieln ... das mit der aura -> alle tot war für mich höchstens der bug der im 1.11er patch war das sich wenn man 2 items hatte mit der selben aura und eines immer wieder angezogen und ausgezogen hat das sich dann die aura multipliziert hat ... aber ansonsten hats sowas nie gegeben ...




Geige schrieb:


> wird bestimmt sowas wie nen
> paladin in d2 geben nur das er auch heilfähigkeiten erhält
> und wahrs. wird auch wieder ein beschwörer mit von der partie sein



paladin hatte schon vorher in d2 nen heilspell ... nur wurde er nie genutzt / gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... allerdings wird er sicher nicht zum healn da sein ... jede klasse wird auch im singleplayer spielbar sein von da her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





chainsawKiller schrieb:


> Also Schamane und Witchdoctor is ja klar,
> fehlen noch 3 Klassen...
> Also die man meiner meinung nach ausschließen kann ist die Amazone, schon allein weil es jetzt sowohl männlich als auch weiblich gibt, da machen se doch nicht aus 20% der klassen gleich wieder ne female only ^^
> Naja Nekro is auch ziemlich unwahrscheinlich wegen witchdoctor.
> ...



schamane? o_O du meinst barbar, hexendoktor

zusätlich wird der paladin 100% kommen ... die gehört einfach zum spiel das ist ja DIE Heilie klasse gegen das böse ... eine zauberin wird es definif auch geben und dann wird halt noch hmm n Jäger kommen ... anstatt amazone vllt jäger ... was aber für mich ziehmlich schade wär ... die speer amazonen waren eine sehr beliebte klasse ...


----------



## DieSchachtel (29. Juni 2008)

Ich denke folgende Klassen sind dabei: (wenn es 5 bleiben)


Hexendoktor (Wie der alte Necromancer)

Barbar

Paladin

Sorc

Hunter

Druide oder Assasine sind leider nicht enthalten, ABER der Druide sicherlich denn es gibt ein Artwork von ihm auf der Blizzard Diablo3 hauptseite. Also denke ich das so sein wird. Ob es bei 5 Klassen bleibt ist natürlich auch noch nicht gesagt aber naja. Mir ist es egal solange die Klassen den diablo typischen Charme wiederspiegeln ist es mir völlig gleichgültig wie viele und was für klassen vorhanden sein werden.

mfg


----------



## Nationalelf (29. Juni 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ich denke folgende Klassen sind dabei: (wenn es 5 bleiben)
> 
> 
> Hexendoktor (Wie der alte Necromancer)
> ...




Also wenn dieser Hexendoktor den Nekro ersetzen soll, dann ist schonmal das erste Disaster passiert !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heatshock (29. Juni 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ich denke folgende Klassen sind dabei: (wenn es 5 bleiben)
> 
> 
> Hexendoktor (Wie der alte Necromancer)
> ...



Warum soll es jetzt schon einen Druiden geben? Wegen des Artwork? Die Art-Designer pinseln und skribbeln viel zusammen, was aber nicht heißt, dass alle Vorschläge in D3 übernommen werden. Da spart man sich sicher etwas für ein Addon auf.

Was die kritischen Stimmen wegen Fehlens des Totenbeschwörers angeht: Immer die Bälle flach halten, noch weiß niemand, was der Hexendoktor so alles für Fähigkeiten hat. Bis jetzt gab es meines Erachtens nur ein Bruchteil der Fertigkeiten zu sehen. Ich für meinen Teil finde allein den Leichen(?)wall deutlich cooler als sämtliche Knochenzauber des Totenbeschwörers.


----------



## FlixFlux (29. Juni 2008)

Habe mir grad noch einmal das Gameplay-Video in HD angeschaut und mir aufgefallen, dass
dort, während der Barbar gespielt wird, ein Langbogen dropt.
Womöglich ein Indiz dafür, dass bereits eine Fernkämpferklasse in Entwicklung ist.


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

eine fernkampfklasse wird es 100% geben


----------



## Phyraxos (30. Juni 2008)

Vote for Necromancer !

*an seinen Boner denk*


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2008)

Sollte der Doc den Necro ersetzen wäre er ein würdiger Nachfolger, find den sau stylish! ;p


----------



## Ishvara (30. Juni 2008)

Also ne Healerklasse kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. So mit direkt Healspells wie in WoW. Das gehört einfach nicht zu Diablo, meiner Meinung. 

Klar gab es im D2 den Pala, aber das war mehr so ne Indirekte Healerklasse (bzw. kein fullhealer), hald mehr den Auren. Ausserdem waren die meisten Hammerdine...
Zudem kommt noch das ein Healer gar nicht von nöten ist dank den Fläschchen und jetzt neu in D3 diese Healkugeln.

Was ich denke:

So ne art Sorc. Hald ne typische Magier klasse a la Feuer Blitz Eis etc etc...

Paladin. Ne mischung aus Nahkampf Spell.

oder Assasine. Mehr auf geschickt schnelle Angriffe oder mit Fallen. Ähnlich wie in D2.

Ne art Druide oder was ganz neues.


Aufjedenfall hoffe ich das alle Klassen so toll überarbeitet werden. Necro --> Witchdoctor. Find ich richtig gut ^^ Und cranke Spells 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu mich schon als bekennender Necrofreund auf den Witchdoctor .

Was schlussendlich kommt, werden wir wohl schritt  für schritt erfahren. Um die Leute ein wenig bei der Angel zu behalten. 
Jetzt wurde ja ein grosser Hyp drum gemacht. Man speculiert allerdings das es noch 1 Jahr gehn wird, bis zum  Release. Also müssen sie ihre Kunden Häpchenweise mit Informationen füttern.


----------



## Malyce (30. Juni 2008)

ich brauche nur ne Heilerklasse, dann bin ich glücklich^^


----------



## Rigi (30. Juni 2008)

Ich schätzmal ganz stark, dass Barbar, Hexendoktor, Zauberin, Paladin und Amazone kommen wird. 
Dann ist für jeden etwas dabei. Druide z.b. nicht, weil es ja eigentlich eine Hybridklasse ist. Entweder Caster oder Melee. Totenbeschwörer wird der Hexendoktor sein. Assasine kann ich jetzt nicht begründen, warum die wegfällt^^


----------



## Decker (30. Juni 2008)

Der Witchdoctor ist ja ne Mischung aus Necro und Warlock (WoW). Ich denke die Grundprinzipien werden sie beibehalten, aber vermutlich kombinieren oder mit neuen Ideen vermischen. Der Paladin z.B. mit seinen Auren könnte auch in einer anderen Klasse verpackt werden, inklusive neuen Skills. Was aber bestimmt kommt ist sowas wie ein Fernkämpfer, Ama/Jäger like. Zauberin bestimmt auch.


----------



## Domiel (30. Juni 2008)

Heatshock schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gab es widersprüchliche Aussagen zu der endgültigen Anzahl der Charakterklassen. Bei fünf Klassen gäbe es wohl wenig Spielraum für Überraschungen:
> 
> 1) Barbar/in
> 2) Hexendoktor/in (eindeutig Ersatz für den Totenbeschwörer: Leichenwall statt Knochenwall, Heuschreckenschwarm statt Gift, Verwirrenfetisch statt Verwirrenfluch etc.)
> ...



da fehlt definitiv noch ein nahkämpfer..


----------



## Ishvara (30. Juni 2008)

Decker schrieb:


> Der Witchdoctor ist ja ne Mischung aus Necro und Warlock (WoW). Ich denke die Grundprinzipien werden sie beibehalten, aber vermutlich kombinieren oder mit neuen Ideen vermischen. Der Paladin z.B. mit seinen Auren könnte auch in einer anderen Klasse verpackt werden, inklusive neuen Skills. Was aber bestimmt kommt ist sowas wie ein Fernkämpfer, Ama/Jäger like. Zauberin bestimmt auch.



Was hat den Bitteschön der Witchdoctor mit dem Walrock aus WoW zu tun ?


----------



## Decker (30. Juni 2008)

Ishvara schrieb:


> Was hat den Bitteschön der Witchdoctor mit dem Walrock aus WoW zu tun ?




Feuerspells? Pets?


----------



## masaeN (1. Juli 2008)

Decker schrieb:


> Feuerspells? Pets?



das heisst noch lang nix das es mit nem warlock zu tun hat soindern eher nur mit dem nekro ... der hatte ja damals auch den FEUERgolem und somit feuer und pat in einem aber bei dem ists jna nicht gebliebe hatte ja auch son fluch wie der witch nämlich mittelpunkt ... und pets hatte der necro unmassen ...


----------



## DieSchachtel (1. Juli 2008)

Um mal alles zu dementieren bzw. aufzurollen was es denn für neue Klassen gibt, hier ein Bild btw. Link von einem ausm indiablo.de Forum:

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9553/diauz1.jpg

Man kann eindeutig erkennen das sich ein Bogen(Short Bow) und ein Stab (Short Staff) als Loot auf dem Gameplay trailer erkenntlich gezeigt hat. Somit wird es definitv eine art Jäger oder Amazone geben und der Stab deutet auf eine zauberin bzw. Zauberer hin. Sehr interessant das Bild, da es noch weitere Dinge btw. zum Loot gibt.
Unter anderem auch die Runen(Minor Lethalty Rune ..usw.)
Aber seht selbst und bildet euch ein Urteil.

mfg


----------



## Gulwar (1. Juli 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> glaubt ihr es wird wieder so ne simple klasse geben wie die assa?
> 
> soll heißen
> falle,falle,falle -->weglaufen ->boss down



Eher nicht. Der Schwierigskeitsgrad soll ja höher sein als in D2, vor allem ungleich größere Monstergruppen. Da machen zwar Flächenschaden Sinn, aber weglaufen, casten, weglaufen, casten, usw.  wird wohl eher keine Option mehr sein.


----------



## Gulwar (1. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, das sie viel an den Grundklassen ändern: Nahkämpfer, Fernkämpfer, Magier, Beschwörer und Heiliger Mann. Aber vielleicht wird der Pala durch einen singenden Mönch ersetzt 
Und 5 Klassen gabs ja auch bei D2 schon. Die heben sich 2 Klassen für das Addon auf ^^


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (1. Juli 2008)

will ja nit stänkern, aber im video von d3 wurden 3 klassen gezeigt ... barbar / dieser hexendoc /  und die amazone ....


----------



## DieSchachtel (1. Juli 2008)

Wo hastn du bitte ne Amazone im glameplaytrailer gesehen???

Wenn du meinst die typen die du bei Deckard Cain gefunden hast, nur weil die mit nem Bogen schiessen heisst es net das du ne Amazone in dem trailer gesehen hast^^ es sei denn du hast nen anderen "geheimen Trailer" gesehen den du auf der WWI abstauben konntest^^

mfg


----------



## Grizzla (1. Juli 2008)

5 Klassen im ersten D3 Game...

1- Barbar => Ist klar muss jedes Rollenspiel haben
2- Witchdoctor => Aus meiner sicht ist das der Ersatz für den Necro .. er hat alte Spells vom Necro die nur überarbeiten worden sind (z.B. das Gegner verwirren)
3- Sorc (ein Caster muss eigentlich auch in jedem Rollenspiel dabei sein)
4- Amazone (heißt vlt jetzt Hunter da es ja mänlich und weiblich gibt aber einen Jäger bzw. Fernkämpfer gehört auch zu jedem klassichen Rollenspiel)
5- Paladin/Druide (Hier denk ich mal wird ein ''Allrounder'' kommen und da der Pala sehr beliebt in D2LoD ist denk ich mal er wird kommen)


Mal nen schnell durchgang: 
Barbar ist klar Nah kämpfer wie im jeden Spiel. (Meele dmg)
Witchdoctor ist definitiv ein Summoner der den Nekro ersetzt (Summoner)
Sorc ist halt die Standart Caster klasse die jedes spiel hat aber stark überarbeitet wegen den ganzen mf sorcs ^^ (Caster klasse)
Amazone ist auch klar Klassischer RPG Char (Distanz DMG)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ich denke mal die 4 genannten stehen fest. aber nun fehlt noch 1 arch typ und ich denke mal das ist ne Supporter/allrounder klasse und das ist 
für meines wissen der Paladin oder der Druide die bist jetzt vorhanden sind.. vlt wird auch ne neue klasse wie ein Shamane entstehen welche ja auch in WoW
als Supporter vorstehen...^^

mFg Grizzla


----------



## Ishvara (1. Juli 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> das heisst noch lang nix das es mit nem warlock zu tun hat soindern eher nur mit dem nekro ... der hatte ja damals auch den FEUERgolem und somit feuer und pat in einem aber bei dem ists jna nicht gebliebe hatte ja auch son fluch wie der witch nämlich mittelpunkt ... und pets hatte der necro unmassen ...



Das mein ich. 

Auserdem hat er nicht wie der WoW warlock 1 Pet sondern eine kleine Armee. 
Der Warlock aus WoW hat rein gar nix mit dem Witchdoctor zu tun. Wenn dan nur mit Nekro.


----------



## Decker (2. Juli 2008)

Ishvara schrieb:


> Das mein ich.
> 
> Auserdem hat er nicht wie der WoW warlock 1 Pet sondern eine kleine Armee.
> Der Warlock aus WoW hat rein gar nix mit dem Witchdoctor zu tun. Wenn dan nur mit Nekro.



Der Warlock hat was mit dem Necro zu tun und der Necro mit dem Witch Doctor, also hat der Warlock etwas mit dem Witch Doctor zutun, ist doch LOGISCH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bpblub (2. Juli 2008)

Hey,

also zu den Thema Healhero, denke ich dass es keinen gibt. Weil sie ja den einen Bossfight auch ohne Healer geschafft haben, wobei sie auch überequipt oder sonstige gemacht haben können.

1. Barbar ist ja schon aus dem Sack. Ich finde es persönlich sehr gut, dass er jetzt mal so aussieht, als würde er richtig viel spaß machen.
2. Von Witchdoctor hätte ich jetzt etwas mehr erwartet, aber es ist ja nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt.
3. Vielleicht Druide oder Schurke, weil ja einmal ein Leder ein gedroppt ist?
4. Magier wird es aufjendefall geben, es wäre total doof ein RPG ohne Magier zu machen, oder sehe ich das Falsch?
5. Amazone wegen den Drop im Video

Über das Addon will ich noch gar nicht nachdenken.

Welche Neuerungen mir an den Klassen lieb wären:
1. Neue Skills
2. Abwechslung
3. Ziemlich viele unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Spielern, wobei jetzt nicht die Stärke gemeint ist
4. Ganz viele Items, aufkeinenfall so wie bei WoW, wo man sich Sachen erfarmen muss, das stinkt meiner Meinung nach.

Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn Diablo 3 jetzt schon rauskommen würde, obwohl es noch nicht fertig ist. Bin schon ganz heiß drauf, wie jeder andere. ; )

Lg
blub ; )


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Ich werf das jez einfach mal in die Runde....

"Wegen der 5 Charakterklassen mit denen Diablo 3 zum Release, den Aussagen Blizzards zur Folge, aufwarten wird, ist ein Wiedersehen mit allen alten Helden definitiv ausgeschlossen"

Quelle:
Link


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

habe irgendwo wieder etwas über 5 Klassen gehört, 2 sind ja bekannt:
Barbar (entspricht wohl Barbar aus D2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Hexendoktor (entspricht wohl Nekro aus D2)

Dann denke ich kommen noch:
Amazone (denke sie wird eine Mischung aus Ama + Assasine werden)
mind 1 Magier (wohl ne Standart Sorc)
und dann denke ich noch ein Pala =)


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Ich denke es kommt zum Barbaren und zum Hexendoktor noch der Pala, Magier und die Amazone...


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

Will meine Assasine wiederhaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die hat wenigstens noch richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## Sempai02 (6. Juli 2008)

Ohne die Anhänger von Rathma wird Diablo 3 nur ein halbes Diablo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

naja  barbar und hexendoktor sind ja fixstarter ^^

ich denke das noch sowas wie ne zaubererin dazu kommt und n fernkämpfer ala amazone 
der 5fte char könnte sowas wie der paladin sein in D2

also imgrunde denk ich das es nahezu die leben klassen wie anfangs in D2 sind und das fänd ich auch ut so ^^


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juli 2008)

Wer braucht schon Rathma^^ die wirst du Wahrscheinlich als Zombie in den Leoric Higlands kloppen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpellOfDestruction (19. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe vorallem dass es eine größere Auswahl geben wird und nicht nur 5 klassen. auch hoffe ich auf mehr strategischen tiefgang ("heal-klassen" "tanks" usw)


----------



## RavenMadow (22. Juli 2008)

heal klasse?? tank?? hackt es??? wenn es so was wie nen tank geben sollte ja? daaaannnn... is es schon fürn ar... aber egal

ich find es irgendwie unkreativ hier die ganze zeit von pala und sorc zu quatschen klar nen magier gehört zweifel los in ein rpg aber auch ein nekro is im endeffekt auch nur eine zauber klasse genau wie ein magier wäre also mal zeit für ne ander art der magie da find ich den hexendoc ne nice idee irgen wie ne mischung mit ele und nekromantie quasie 

der baba zeugt zwar auch nich von kreativität aber irgendwo muss ja der wieder erkennungs wert her kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten nen mönch mit ner art aura und waffenlosem kampf fänd ich ja mal mega interessant^^ (könnte man auch heil schnik schnak einbauen ne art gebet das dann von flüchen krankheiten etz. befreit und so was wie den holybolt ka vieleicht gebetsperlen schmeissen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

klar range dmg darf auch nich fehlen und ne combi aus assa und ama is leicht zu erdenke

was also fehlt noch?? ein allrounder?? ich find das sind sie irgend wie alle (zumindes gewesen von da her brauch man so was nich denke ich)


----------



## Erustan (22. Juli 2008)

imba roxxor druidenschurkenritter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wär ma geile klasse NEED!


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Es wird einen Hexendoktor geben. Ob der den Nekromanten ersetzten soll, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Avoran (28. Juli 2008)

SpellOfDestruction schrieb:


> auch hoffe ich auf mehr strategischen tiefgang ("heal-klassen" "tanks" usw)



Also das ist gerade das was ich nicht hoffe das es kommt. Will ja kein aufpoliertes Diablo2 mit der Spielweise von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie hier auch schon des öfteren geschrieben wurde, denke ich auch nicht das es so kommen wird, da es ja auch einen Singleplayermodus geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzrAeLL (31. Juli 2008)

uiui da sehe ich viele WOW spieler!! also ich muss sagen ich hab jede klasse gerne gespielt in D2 ausser denn BABA ^^ das war nie meines aber viell wird ers ja mit d3 mal guggen ich kann nur hoffen das es doch bei denn alten klassen bleibt!!


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2008)

Man hatte es befürchtet und es sollte sich bewahrheiten. Aufgrund des ähnlichen Stils des bereits bekannten Hexendoktors hat ein Blizzard Offizieller bekannt gegeben, dass es keinen Necromancer in Diablo 3 geben wird.
.
.
.
wobei, ein wenig Hoffnung gibt es noch.

_
&#8220;Our approach for classes in &#8216;Diablo III&#8217; is that we don&#8217;t have a strong desire to bring back classes from the previous game,&#8221; Wilson told me. &#8220;The goal is to try and give people new gameplay and not just re-hash old gameplay. We&#8217;re not just making a &#8216;Diablo II&#8217; with updated 3D graphics.&#8221; [...]
[...] &#8220;The problem was, we looked at the class and didn&#8217;t think that we could really make him a lot better,&#8221; he explained. &#8220;We could add some new stuff to him but for the most part &#8212; curses, corpse explosion, skeleton pets &#8212; done. That&#8217;s the class. We wanted to create new gameplay, so we chose to do the Witch Doctor as a different kind of class.&#8221;

However, for those who are really passionate about the Necromancer, there&#8217;s still hope to see the class in a &#8220;Diablo III&#8221; expansion. In fact, Wilson thought that expansions might be a great place to bring back any of the old classes not included, particularly since the team itself had passionate debates on the topic._
- Quelle -


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Endlich keinen Nekro mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Endlich keinen Nekro mehr...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nekro war so geil gift boner > all


----------



## jolk (30. August 2008)

laut eines Freundes (der sich tälich auf indiablo informiert) wird von den alten Klassen nur der Barbar übernommen hinzu kommt dann der Witch doctor+3weitere (und es wird irgendwann auch noch eine erweiterung geben)


----------



## Eiergrauler (1. September 2008)

also wird es am ende warscheinlich wieder 7 klassen geben. fein wäre auch, wenn vll mal ne neue klasse per patch eingefügt wird =)

aber tank oder healer halt ich auch für schwachsinn. also bitte
des is dia 3 und ke wow xD
d3 = schnell
wow = langsam
d3 wird viel zu schnell für heal-klassen, außerdem würde des ja in hektik für den healer ausarten.

zudem gibts doch die health-orbs von gefallen gegnern, also healer = überflüssig


----------



## Rashnuk (11. Oktober 2008)

Der barbar , der ´Witchdoktor , die Zauberin und überlegen ... ein Waldläufer und ein Schurke/assasin oder so 
Ganz sicher bin ich mir beim Schurken sowas darf nicht fehlen es gibt bnisher in jedem game eine leicht gepanzerte hohen dmg machende nahkampfeinheit


----------



## birdra (11. Oktober 2008)

schurke in d3?bloß net. 
passt ja sowas von nicht :>


----------



## Freebs (13. Oktober 2008)

Nach dem Announce des Mages ist jetzt doch Relativ klar, was kommen wird. 
Ich nehme an noch ein reiner Nahkämpfer und wie bei Blizzard üblich eine Mischung zwischen Ranged und Nahkampf.
Mein Tipps also: Paladin und Amazone bzw. ähnliche Klassen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich wär ja fürn Todesritter  Uups falsches Game...
mir isses ziemlich egal ob die alten klassen beibehalten werden oder nicht ^^
hauptsache es macht spaß


----------



## Kampfpinguin (26. Dezember 2008)

Hey da wir ja jetzt schon wissen ueber drei Klassen bescheid wissen sieht es immo so aus das ich wieder ne Sorc nehmen werde hab die damals in D1 und D2 jeweils auf 99 gehabt und die rockt echt geil >>D


----------



## Nirvana  ! (28. Februar 2009)

Also MUSTAFA kommt auf jeden fall! Wetten?


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Warum soll es keine Healklassen geben man kännte ja so was machen wie aeheal/ gruppen heal 

Aber auf jedenfall soll es wieder so supportklassen geben.


----------



## zorlac (27. März 2009)

Jaja..auch wenn ich jetzt "unkreativ" bin...ich will den Pala   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (17. April 2009)

Der Witchdoctor ist echt cool, Brutal und Fieß. Mit alchemie und Zauberei kommt er echt geil rüber.
Hat etwas Dunkles und doch Sympathisches, aus dem alten Dschungel Stamm in Tengaze
Einer meiner Favoriten bis jetzt, hat einfach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Sorc ist zwar Op wie immer aber die Story gefällt mir nicht, wird als zu eingebildet bezeichnet.
Der Barbar als verlassener Krieger kommt zwar irgendwie Klischehaft aber die Simple Brutalität die er an den Tag legt ist einfach der burner.

Naya mal schauen was noch so kommt, ne Assasine wäre doch wieder cool oder vll oldshool Paladin <3


----------



## Meculer (13. Juni 2009)

also ich hoffe ja wirklich dass es wieder eine Assasinen Klasse gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(  *pray*\
wäre sonst schon etwas enttäuscht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juni 2009)

Meculer schrieb:


> also ich hoffe ja wirklich dass es wieder eine Assasinen Klasse gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also mir persönlich hat die Assassine überhaupt nicht gefallen. Das ist die einzige Klasse, die bei mir nie über lvl 40 hinweg gekommen ist. Alle andern gingen Richtung 90. Von der Assassine war ich unheimlich enttäuscht. Aber naja, jedem das Seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eaglestar (17. Juni 2009)

Gib mir nen Warri und ich bin zufrieden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lass mich überraschen was noch so auf uns zu kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werde wohl wie immer auch eine Zauberin spielen.


Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diablo3 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich wette auf die Rogue aus Diablo 1 ... eine Amazone wird nicht kommen, wenn man Jay glauben will. Aber es fehlt ein Pfeil/Bogen Char ...


----------



## Bremgor (14. Juli 2009)

Also bisther gibt es ja 3 Klassen: Magierin, Barbar und Witchdoktor. Es MUSS noch der Paladin rein kommen, weil der bei so ziemlich jedem Spiel von Blizzard dabei ist. Sonst könnte ich mir auch noch ne Amazone vorstellen, aber egal, meine Klassen sind schon drin(Barbar und Magierin). Und bei einer Erweiterung können ja auch nochb welche dazu kommen...*Hust*Assa,Druide*Hust*.Auch wenn ein Arbeiter von Blizzard meinte, es kommt der Druide, so hoffe ich doch was anderes.


----------



## MTGollum (18. August 2009)

Ich denke das der Paladin und der Druide noch hinzu kommt !
Der Druide ist Blizzards liebstes Kind (WoW) und der Paladin hat schon immer Spass gemacht.


----------



## Bremgor (17. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das sie viel an den Grundklassen ändern: Nahkämpfer, Fernkämpfer, Magier, Beschwörer und Heiliger Mann. Aber vielleicht wird der Pala durch einen singenden Mönch ersetzt
> Und 5 Klassen gabs ja auch bei D2 schon. Die heben sich 2 Klassen für das Addon auf ^^




Also das mit dem singenden Mönchen wäre ja jetzt wohl geklärt^^

Also glaube ich jetzt folgendes: barbar, sorc, witchdoctor, monk und hunter. Und bei der Erweiterung vielleciht Assa(ok) und Druide ( ach nö, nich die schon wieder^^)


----------



## Martok (10. April 2010)

ich denke dass noch als letzte klasse die amazone kommt


----------



## BÖÖÖRN! (27. Mai 2010)

Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn sie son Vampier machen könnten der son Mix aus Totenbeschwörer und Pala is...
So alla Sorim Markov!^^


----------



## Allvis116 (8. Dezember 2010)

Einen Vampier ... ne wäre nichts für mich, ich wäre für die alten klasse - Assas <3

Nen Vampier kannste übrigens auch in Diablo 2 spielen ;-) 

Vampier bei D2 ^^


----------



## Ismariel (19. August 2011)

Ich finde die Wahl der Klassen so sweit ok

Ich werde Mage und Dämonenjäügerin spielen sagen mir am meisten zu


----------



## OMGStranger (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde ja den Hexendoktor ganz nett, aber seine Wampe/Bierbauch....sieht nicht sehr sportlich aus.

Bleibt also beim Monk ;D


----------

